# fecals



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

just wanted to see if i could get some people to post pics they have of commonly found parasites in fecals. I'm getting a new microscope this week and cant wait to start doing my own fecals. i also know there are a few other members that would like to know exactly whet they are looking for. a compiled list of names, photographs, and treatments would be a great addition to the site, for froggers looking to run their own fecals.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

It seems like this topic has come up before and not resulted in many, if any pics. Hopefully something will appear this time as I would also like to see some. I currently take pics of things and have my sister diagnose them.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah i searched most of the site and found some scattered shots but i would like to create a sort of data base in one spot. thats why i titled it just fecals, this will yield better results when searched for.


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Maybe check out the book Understnading Reptile Parasites by Roger Klingenberg, it has quite a few slide pics, and is only $15 bucks. Most of the slides are not taken from dart frog samples but I have found it to be a very useful book....

Should add if you want to check it out I'd be more than happy to ship it out as a loaner....


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have some left over copies of the latest edition of the Understanding Reptile Parasites book. I placed an ad and it's in the DB approval cycle.

PM me for details if interested.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve, contact Chrish, "herper99" he has a really good packet of commonly found parasites that he handed out at the meeting he hosted.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice fecal shots!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

they came out better than expected. i just put my SLR w/50mm macro up to the eyepiece on my microscope and snapped a shot. I'm going to post as many pics as i can. feel free to id any of them.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

this little thing was moving all over the place.








same thing to the right of the what looks to be a mite 








nematode








not sure at all what this is. thought it was cocci but its much to 3d and doesn't look to be alive.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

anyone got any ids for some of these. i ordered a book to id them but it wont be here for another week ill post ids when i get it. in the meantime any help would be great.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

GREAT thread Steve!

Do you have Dr. K. Wrights book on amphibian medicine?

It's another one of those  books, but WELL worth it for medium and large collections.

$120.00 on Amazon...best price I've seen.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

that would be the one i just ordered. it supposed to be here on the 30th cant wait. i started this thread to try to better educate people on what to look for. till its done i would like to compile a list of pics with ids and proper course of action to be taken against the parasite in question. hoping ill get alittle help along the way. but there doesn't seem to be allot of members that have or are willing to share their info.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm pretty good at finding them, but not a clue on id's. My sister works for a vet, but the vet is unwilling to take the time to talk to me about id's.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is some more.

this one was kind of disturbing it was still just feeding away even under the microscope. i would love to have an id on this.


















I'm thinking this is probably an egg to the one above.









unknown










scariest part is all of these pics came from 2 frogs from a resent import out of Europe.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

fruit fly larva

















fruit fly egg 









unknown


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Pity no one seems to be chiming in here. The shot you have of a nematode is dead on in common with an organism I'm seeing in fecals for a couple of my existing frogs as well as in a few recent acquisitions.

I'll start posting shots as well. It would be great to have informal info on what seems common and what may be definitive cause for concern.

I just picked up a copy of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry. Good book and valuable resource, but the pathogen chapters leave me hungry for a more definitive parasitology resource. (IMHO)


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I know this thread is a little old but I thought I would add this pic for future reference....

From "Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry" (Wright/Whitaker 2001)
(Also found on Dr. Wright's website)


----------

